

Having trouble uploading photos. Getting a "storage failure" message - ytNumbers
https://www.facebook.com/help/community/question/?id=518353274887672

======
city41
Not sure why this is on HN.

I experienced this issue just now, if you keep trying the image will
eventually get uploaded.

------
cs02rm0
Failed repeatedly for me in Chromium, worked in Webkit first time.

~~~
pyre

      | worked in Webkit
    

Did you mean Safari?

~~~
huxley
Might have meant the WebKit nightly builds ... <http://nightly.webkit.org>

